# More bad news.



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

My grandson was rished to the hospital last week. They found a brain tumor. They tried to deturmine it from bllod tests, they could not. They went in surgery last friday. But he had bleeding and they had to sop. They took fluid from the brainstem trying to get results that way And put a tube in his brain to help drain the bleeding. They test results came back today and they have to do surgery agin Friday to get a biopsy. Because they can not deturmine what type of tumor it is. Its in the pineal region. About the size of a walnut or small lime. the doctor says. They can not remove it because it is in a critical area. They are hoping it is a treatable one But test so far shows its not the type. Surgery will take about 4 to 6 hours. He has been a great kid he is 11 years old. Trenton is his name It hate to see him go through this and hate the idea of how things might go.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My Fellow Members:

I requested that Robert post on the general forum, so that you could all send your thoughts and prayers too.

Thank you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Robert,
My continued prayers & 'Sepcial Thoughts' are being sent to you & your family & especially to Trenton.  

Cindy


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Re Lee -- Sending you and you grandson my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd have sunk to my knees if I hadn't been sitting down. Oh, Robert, I'm so sorry and really hope and pray for the best.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Robert, I am so sorry. All of us that have grandchildren know that this would be MOST devastating to all of us. I just can't even imagine. We are ALL thinking about and praying for good results.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Robert,
My prayers are also with Trenton and your whole family.
I'm so sorry he has to go through this.
Stephie


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Robert, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandson and has brought tears to my eye's. I will keep Trenton in my thoughts and prays that god watches over him, and that you and your family get good news.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My thoughts will also be with you, Trenton and your family. 

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

How much tragedy can strike one family? Robert, my hope is with you and your family.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Robert, you are going through so much . First Brenda and now Trenton. We will all pray for you and him. Our hearts are heavy with you Robert.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Robert, I am so sorry for this news, I will add my prayers and healing thoughts to the others.

Ron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Robert, we will all be keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. 

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Robert,

I can't even begin to imagine what it must feel like to you and your family to be going through this. It is one thing (and not a good thing) if you are the one with the illness....somehow you manage to handle it. But, when it is happening to a beloved innocent child.........just the worst.

Robert, I am wishing Trenton the best possible outcome here. I hope that whatever they find will be able to be treated successfully. I am not usually the praying type, but hopefully the prayers I will be saying for Trenton will help.

You and your family have gone through more than enough difficulty and heartache.....you all deserve a happy outcome. We will all be hoping, praying and wishing along with you that you will receive one.

Linda


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers for Trenton and your family.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just came on-line and this was the first thread that I entered. 

I am SO SORRY, Robert. Yes, you are certainly having more than YOUR share of tragedies!

I do hope Brenda is doing well now.

I will join in and add my healing thoughts to all the others who have posted for Trenton and also for Brenda!

With ALL of us combining our powerful mental energy, we will look forward to a positive feedback. Miracles do happen!

With loving thoughts
Shi


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

Robert, hoping that he will make it through, lots of love to your family. dave


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers be with you and your Grandson. Keep thinking positive and God will answer your prayers Let us all know how he makes out and may God be your guidance through out this ordeal. 

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers to you and your family.
Daryl


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

I will pray for him......................

PINEY


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope and pray you have some good news on Friday.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, our combined prayers can work miracles. Please let Trenton's mom and dad know that we all care and will be asking God to help. You and Brenda take care.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts - keep us updated.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Robert, our combined prayers can work miracles.


You said it, Maggie!
We need to pray for Trenton every day.

Robert, my husband & I have already begun to pray for your grandson. He will be remembered in our prayers every single day.
To this day, we continue to pray for your wife & hope her recovery is going well.

I know this situation has brought unspeakable anxiety to all of you, but please have faith.
Ask everyone you come in contact with, to say even one prayer for your grandson. 
May God surround Trenton with His healing love, & bless all of you with strength.

A request for those of us who pray:
I ask all of you to pray for this child every single day. 
If there is any chance you may forget to pray for Trenton every day, please place his name where you are sure to see it. Thanks.
I don't know if that sounded right; I hope you guys know how I meant it.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You said it just fine Phyll.

There is power in numbers, be sure of that.
Our combined prayers are more powerful united.

Robert, my family and I, continue our prayers for Trenton daily, as well as the whole family.

May God keep you and your whole family, especially Trenton in his care.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Robert,
I may not no you but i know wat it feels like when a loved one is in such a state..

My thoughts and prayers are with you..
May God give trenton health and the strength to recover..
-Hamza


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Robert, So sorry to hear of yet more sad news regarding the health of your loved ones.

Keeping Trenton and your family in my continued thoughts and prayers.

Lindi


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The surgery went well, they were able to get a biopsy, The first report shows germinoma type of tumor. The final report will be in about Tusday. They plan to start radiation/ chemo therapy then It will be like 5 days a week then rest for weekends and then start agin for a certion amount of time. BUT the good news is this type has a good survial rate, but can still spread But agin the news sounds so much better.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you, Robert, for taking a few minutes out of such a hectic day to post an update. 
I am so glad to hear that this is a *treatable* situation.  
Hugs & prayers to you & your family, especially Trenton.

I hope you all will be able to get a good night's sleep tonight.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Robert,

I'm glad to hear some positive news that this is treatable, and with our continued and collected healing prayers, who knows what the final results will be.

Meanwhile, I sat infront of our Lord today and asked for special healing for Trenton.

God Bless you and your whole family and thank you so much for taking the time to update us.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Robert, I just signed on and saw your post--this is really rough, especially after all your family has been through recently. I sure will be praying for Trenton and your whole family. 

-Cathy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Robert, thank you for the update on Trenton. While things are still very serious. I do believe that this is good news. We will all continue to keep him in our thoughts and prayers.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Robert, Thank you for the update on Trenton. I'm glad to hear that the surgery went well and is treatable. I will still Keep Trenton in my prayers and if you would please give him a hug from me.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you Robert for sharing the news with us. I have been thinking of Trenton all day.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank God for that ray of sunshine punching through your black cloud. You know we'll all continue to pray and send postive energy Trenton's way.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Robert,

Thanks for letting us know about Trenton.

It sounds like some good news despite everything else.

We'll all be pulling for the success of the treatments for Trenton and for his full recovery.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update. Glad that things seem to be improving. He does have the resiliance of youth on his side!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you for the update, Robert.
Bob & I are so happy to hear that Trenton's surgery went well, thank God. We prayed specifically about that today, & will continue to pray for his recovery.

Both of us will remember him at Mass this weekend.

May God keep Trenton in His loving care.

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you, Robert, for taking the time to keep us updated!

The outpouring of hope and healing love is awesome!

Trenton has ALL of US as helping healers!

CONTINUED LOVE, HUGS AND HEALING THOUGHTS AS HE GOES THROUGH HIS TREATMENT!

Continuing With Love,
Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Robert, I'm so sorry about this latest tragedy in your family. Thank God Trenton came through today okay. Your family has been in our prayers since your wife's troubles began, and will continue to be as you go through this hard time. I wish for you all strength, faith and hope.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, I was not on the board at all yesterday and missed your update until now. I have continued to pray for Trenton and your family and I am so grateful prayers have been answered. Continued prayers for his successful chemo and that he will breeze through this difficult time.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just saw this thread - 
My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family. May Trenton find the strength he needs to pull through.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Robert,

Praying for a full recovery for Trenton, and the streanth needed for you and the family to get through this together.

Best Wishes,
Feather


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Today they pinched off his drain tube to see how much pressure build up he will get in his brain without drainage. Then they will set up his radiation plus cheno therapy and he will be able to go home and have the treatments 5 days a week then home on weekends. So maybe by the end of this week he can spend some time at home each week. His memory really got messed up after this last surgery. He thinks he went shopping at wal mart, went to the movies. And then went to the city. At least he does not remember his surgery. And he can get some relief from his bad headaches. The morphine works just so much but it causes other issues I think.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Robert,

I'm sorry Trenton has such headaches and the loss of memory. I ask God to keep Trenton under His special protection and also that he does well thru all the treatment.

I am glad he gets to go home on weekends. I'm sure he is looking forward to it.Thank you for taking the time to update us all.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Robert, I saw you were posting and waited, hoping for good news. Sorry to hear about the memory loss, BUT.....it sounds like maybe he's remembering things that he enjoys and if that's the case, maybe it's a good thing for now. I hope and pray all of his treatments go well. So much for an 11 year old to have to go through. Just know that we are all thinking about you and Trenton and the whole family. Keep us informed as you are able to.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am praying for Trenton's full recovery. Miracles do happen.
Please keep us updated whenever you had a bit of time.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Robert,

I'm so sorry your grandson is having to go through such difficult times. I am keeping him and your entire family in my thoughts and prayers.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sounds like you all are dealing with each issue as it comes up. Hoping and praying for a smooth and complete recovery!


----------

